# English Translations



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Let's start out with a disclaimer! There is a reasonably funny site that has english translations of japanese products. It's just like if you translate a page from another country, the language doesn't always translate evenly to how we speak. Therefore it can sound funny! Having gotten that out of the way, check this out for some humorous items. Of course some that just aren't that funny either.

WWW.engrish.com


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That’s hysterical Chrose!


I knew of books on Japanese English but this webnsite is even better.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks Chrose. I totally enjoyed it!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

:lol: I can't breathe! I'm laughing too hard! Help! Get my inhaler...! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

:bounce:  The toiletries section was the best.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh wow....this makes me wonder just how bad my Spanish _really_ is...


----------

